# Power



## Bryan78 (Jan 10, 2015)

Can someone tell me what difference (if any) I would notice between a 369 cc Ariens 24 SHO and 252 cc Toro 826 OXE? My main concern is EOD, but all around power is important to me as well. I don't think I know enough about cc's as it relates to real world snowblower differences. I have read some posts where people are saying their 254 cc Ariens is under-powered and others where their 250ish Toro has the same power as a 306 Ariens. The 252 I am referring to is what Toro is putting in the upcoming 826 OXE (dealer confirmed, not yet updated at Toro site). It's the TORO engine (maybe Lincon makes them or something like that, not the Briggs engine). Any input is appreciated.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Even though I am no fan of these new fangled engines. I am sure that what ever you get. will get the job done.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Bryan78 (Jan 10, 2015)

Any other input?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

might take some flack for this, but .....divide the torque rating by the bucket width for both machines. then factor in options of both machines and price, and your intended useage .(ie. clear your own drive, clear your drive and a bit extra,or make a few bucks clearing snow) jmo


----------



## rfsdave (Mar 9, 2015)

There's no replacement for displacement. More displacement = more power/torque, all things being equal. 
The 117 cc difference in displacement your referring to should be a good jump in torque. When it comes to heavy snow, it takes a lot of torque to throw it. 
An engines intake, exhaust compression and camshaft characteristics can be modified to get much more power from a small bore engine, but on a basic snow blower engine, this ain't happening. 
I have a 249 cc Briggs on my deluxe 27, and in anything but powder snow, 8" or less, it really works.(bogs down) I wish it had the 369 cc motor.


----------



## Bryan78 (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks guys. I really like the Toro, somewhat leaning towards it and is about $200 cheaper. Do know the Ariens is quite the beast as well. Somewhat concerned with the auto-turn on the Ariens, more concerned with the Toro being under-powered, which I could only see being a potential in a large storm at the end of the driveway, but have heard supposedly they don't under-power their machines. Main use would be my driveway, 3 car garage maybe 40 feet long and 25 feet wide is my best guess. I would imagine that if toro felt this machine was under-powered they would address it, but that's just my thought.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't think you can go wrong either way. Both Ariens and Toro make very good machines. I wouldn't get too caught up with the HP/Torque numbers. Sometimes you can make yourself crazy second guessing decisions by agonizing over numbers. My Honda HS928 only has 270cc displacement but will throw snow over the house roof if I'm not careful. Again, Toro and Ariens are both highly reputable brands so go with the machine you feel most comfortable with. Just let us know either way if you went Red or Orange. Good Luck!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

Bryan78 said:


> Can someone tell me what difference (if any) I would notice between a 369 cc Ariens 24 SHO and 252 cc Toro 826 OXE? My main concern is EOD, but all around power is important to me as well. I don't think I know enough about cc's as it relates to real world snowblower differences. I have read some posts where people are saying their 254 cc Ariens is under-powered and others where their 250ish Toro has the same power as a 306 Ariens. The 252 I am referring to is what Toro is putting in the upcoming 826 OXE (dealer confirmed, not yet updated at Toro site). It's the TORO engine (maybe Lincon makes them or something like that, not the Briggs engine). Any input is appreciated.


As a few have pointed out, engine power is not as important as the overall design of the blower, however, it will play a factor with wet snow and EOD especially if the differences are large.

My guess is the Toro has about 12ft-lbs of TQ which makes it about an 8Hp machine. The Ariens has 20ft-lbs of TQ which makes it about 13.5HP. This is a fairly large difference especially considering the bucket size on the Toro is bigger.

The differences I would be looking at when it comes to these machines in addition to the motor are the following as they will change the performance and ease of use of the machine:

- Impeller Diameter (12" on the Toro, 14" on the Ariens). I have found that the bigger the impeller the better the auger feeds it and in general the machine throws further with fewer chances of clogs. Nothing is worse then having an auger that can feed the snow to the impeller quickly, but you need to run the machine slower because the impeller cannot toss the snow out of the bucket fast enough.

- Tire Size (15x5 on the Toro, 16x5 on the Ariens). The bigger the tire the better it will grip which can be important when you are running the blower into drifts and EOD.

- Overall build construction. You will have to look at both machines to determine which is better.

Not to knock the Toro here, but I don't think these two machines are apples to apples. IMO you should be comparing the the Toro to the Ariens Deluxe 28.

The 24 SHO is a heck of a machine. The impeller is 60% the width of the bucket. My brother picked one up last year when it had the 306CC motor on it and nothing could stop it. Now with the 369CC.. Yikes. I have the 369CC on my Platinum 30 and I could never make the engine struggle.

Here is a vid of my machine tackling 12-18" drifts at full speed without so much as the slightest engine strain. 






Also I would not worry about the AutoTurn. It works well. I have an uneven gravel driveway and have not had any issues.

Cheers

Stuart


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

(IMHO)The Toro is good but the Ariens with a slightly smaller bucket and bigger engine is going to have more guts to get that EOD tossed into the yard.
The Toro will get the job done it's just that the Ariens will do it easier.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Even the little 208cc on my Cub Cadet with a 24" bucket will handle the EOD stuff. It may bog down on some of it, but it'll get through it!


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

WOW, that 369cc did not even sound like was under a load.


----------



## Bryan78 (Jan 10, 2015)

A lot of great information here, guys. Thanks. Seems like for the $200 difference the Ariens might be the better choice. Praying that auto-turn is more of a help than a hindrance. Seems that there are far more owners having no trouble with auto turn then those having trouble. Stuart, nice video. Doesn't look like much will be stopping that thing.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's the thing about buying new. Might as well get an engine that will power through the snow rather than lug. You'd be happy and well served by either and they should both hold up well over time with normal care.

The Ariens might just make it a bit easier to get the job done. :icon-dancingparty:


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

scrappy said:


> WOW, that 369cc did not even sound like was under a load.


Yeah.. The only time I made the engine on this machine drop in RPM was when I cut a path out in my backyard, but that was about 28" deep of older compacted snow from multiple snowfalls. 

I have been very impressed with the LCT engine. It starts right up very easily first pull. I have never had to use the electric start. 

My only complaint is that the gas tank is small for the size of machine. It only holds about 3L which is good to do my driveway about 2 times. Would be nice to have a bigger tank.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

Bryan78 said:


> A lot of great information here, guys. Thanks. Seems like for the $200 difference the Ariens might be the better choice. Praying that auto-turn is more of a help than a hindrance. Seems that there are far more owners having no trouble with auto turn then those having trouble. Stuart, nice video. Doesn't look like much will be stopping that thing.


Bryan, I think the issue with Autoturn is that the machine needs to be properly assembled with the bucket square to the frame. Since autoturn is available on the Deluxe line which can be purchased at Homedepot, there are thousands of machines assembled by inexperienced people. 

If you are getting a SHO model, historically they can only be purchased at a dealer, which should mean your machine would be properly assembled.

If you have not seen this, Ariens has put together a video showing how to fix the issue. It seems to have worked for a lot of people. As always your mileage will vary.


----------



## Bryan78 (Jan 10, 2015)

Definitely would appear the Ariens would get the job done a bit easier. 

Makes sense on the auto turn issues as it relates to Home Depot assembly. I have seen that video, appreciate you taking the time to post it. Think it's an issue of hearing people having issues with the auto turn, that has me a bit nervous. But we know most people voice their complaints over how great something is. 

Thanks guys.


----------

